# A32 how to remove shifter?



## Shualittle (May 22, 2015)

New to this forum but grateful for any help. I just bought a short shifter for my '99 maxima but I can't figure out how to get the stock shifter unit out to replace the rod. Got the two 10mm bolts out from the back of the plate(heat shield?). but not sure what to do next. Thanks!


----------



## Shualittle (May 22, 2015)

This is the shifter I bought and the point I'm stuck at


----------

